# Need Info?



## MePreach (Feb 19, 2007)

I am having trouble with two things first with sound, as I play something there is a popping sound. I have run speaker diagnostics or whatever its called to check speakers and sound card which says it's O.K. and I changed the speakers out . I also put the drivers cd in and run repair still doing it! The second problem is video, it has what I call glitches in it and seems to start jumping ahead into fastforward mode! I need some advice or ideas please!


----------



## Ambassador (May 13, 2008)

It would help if you post some specs for your computer - specifically Sound card model / manufact, operating system, RAM, processor, video card, and video player that you are using.

As far as the pops on the sound, it reminds me of some kind of ground loop interference, but I'm not sure. That usually happens when low-end cables are used, or even crossing cables - either on the ports of the computer (having the speakers connected wrong can do this), or the actual cables themselves are receiving interference from other cables or objects. Let me know what you have and I will be able to better answer your question.


----------



## Ambassador (May 13, 2008)

Also, if you don't know where to find this information, please let me know and I will help you. I am going to assume you know a thing or two about computers, but just in case, I wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## MePreach (Feb 19, 2007)

Dell Dimension 4550 using windows XP 
Pentium (R) 4cpu 2.53 GHz 512mb of Ram
used space -12.90 gb
free space - 42.94 gb
Sound Card model - creative sb live! series (WDM)
Video card - NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420
windows media player

It doesn't matter if you play something from the computer or from disc it cracks and pops in the sound , but video is alot worse when played from disc it has the same sound problem also but the video starts skipping and jumping forward . I just ordered a new dvd burner but I don't see how that could make a video thats already on the computer do the same thing when played if I'm not using that drive! 
I have run into a wall with what to do unless I carry it to get fixed and I really don't want to do that any more Ideas will be greatly apreciated!!!


----------



## Ambassador (May 13, 2008)

Well, one thing is... I think you need more Ram. I had a similar computer I just got rid of (I think I had the exact graphics card and sound card as yourself), but I had more than 512mb ram.

At this point with the whole RAM and DVD-drive situation, you need to ask yourself if getting a new computer is worth it. Because you can get a much more updated computer for about $500, a really even nicer laptop for $1000 - and if you're going to spend a few dollars on bandaids for your computer, it might be worth checking into... I'm not trying to make you feel bad - believe me - like I said, I had one very similar and was sad to see it go... it just cannot keep up with the newest software and media. 

I have no idea what you use your computer for... but it seems you like playing media on it, so you might want to get something more updated and future proof. I think your computer may last a very long time, but the hardware will not outlast the newest software. Things are getting bigger and require more computer power (because more computer power is readily available), so it would require more of your computer in the future.

Again, it is just a thought. I really hate saying these things because I personally wouldn't want to hear that, but it is helpful to keep in mind when making future purchases for older computers.

Anyway... with that said... try downloading and using Winamp to play your media, and see if you get the same results. I think Windows Media Player is a big of a bloated program sometimes and can cause some issues.
Also, do you use anti-spyware programs? Do you defragment your hard drive regularly? Do you have an anti-virus - if so, which one?

Also one last but very important question... when did this start? When you got the computer? Recently?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MePreach said:


> Dell Dimension 4550 using windows XP
> Pentium (R) 4cpu 2.53 GHz 512mb of Ram
> used space -12.90 gb
> free space - 42.94 gb
> ...


Do your speakers connect to a USB slot or do they connect with a little round mini-jack? 

It sounds like you are having a problem with either your video adapter, sound card, or both. Since you have the video jumping problem I'm wondering about heat in your video processing chip. Have you opened your case and inspected your GeForce card for dust? That card probably has a forced draft fan than can may the heat sink with dust, causing it to overheat. Before closing the case power up the machine and verify that your cooling fan is turning.

While you're in there, check out your main processor fan too.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Ambassador said:


> Well, one thing is... I think you need more Ram.


I doubt it's a shortage of memory.



Ambassador said:


> At this point with the whole RAM and DVD-drive situation, you need to ask yourself if getting a new computer is worth it.


I don't see any justification to trash a 2.53 GHz P4 machine just because the sound and video are acting up. That's a terrific XP machine, and should be contemporary for years to come.

I'm confident that we can track this down.


----------



## Ambassador (May 13, 2008)

Justification depends on the intended use of the computer. If MePreach has had this computer for 6-8 years (that's how old it must be), and wants to start using it as a Media Center PC, it's not going to cut it. If MePreach all of a sudden got into using 2d / 3d applications, it's not going to cut it. If MePreach wanted to... etc... it's not going to cut it.

I don't disagree that it is not a good PC, because it is a very decent PC. But if he / she is going to be spending money for new parts, there's only so many band-aids you will be able to put on it before you figure you should future proof and save yourself another 6-8 years of band-aids.

Maybe this is a new computer MePreach just picked up? Then it certainly might be worth band-aiding since the capital was already invested. That's why I really want to know the history of the thing.

Anyway, Nevada made a good call on checking the fans of the GPU and CPU. It is a older machine, and if no maintenance has been done, and spring has sprung... it is a good idea to check that. Make sure you also have decent flow out of your PSU as well. If you have any trouble with any of this let us know so one of us (or myself since I don't like to speak for others) can help you check things out. I'm guessing you can do that since you've ventured into getting a new DVD drive.


----------



## MePreach (Feb 19, 2007)

My computer is about 6 years old and I only use it for a couple of things I pastor a church full time and do some studying and research online. I am wanting to download video clips to play on a projector in our church these video clips only last a minute to five minutes thats about the biggest thing I ever do online on this computer other than the homestead forums.

My speakers connect to round mini-jacks
Virus I just use the free AVG


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MePreach said:


> My computer is about 6 years old and I only use it for a couple of things I pastor a church full time and do some studying and research online. I am wanting to download video clips to play on a projector in our church these video clips only last a minute to five minutes thats about the biggest thing I ever do online on this computer other than the homestead forums.
> 
> My speakers connect to round mini-jacks
> Virus I just use the free AVG


With a 6 year old machine I think a dust bunny check is in order. Pay particular attention to your main processor fan and your graphics adapter fan, if it has one.

Also verify that a breeze is coming out of the back of your power supply. Those fans sometimes get dust in the bearings and freezes the fan up. When the power supply gets hot the machine can do the darnedest things!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

No it is not a memory problem at all. Geesh I have just about the same thing here and just as old 6 yrs I believe, a 5250 series Dell same chip set. about the same used on the HD and free space left. The only difference is I have ONLY 256 RAM~! And I watch DVD movies, play all sorts of youtude videos, the only difference is the sound card I have a All In Wonder 9000 pro. But I have no trouble with pops or any weird sound coming through my speakers as I even have a 5.1 Dolby Digital output too. Sp even with my SMALL Amount of RAM and yes I know it is WAY too little but his darn dell it costs too much to add more of that special memory to this machine over 300 bucks of I want to go all the way p to One Gig. and 250 for just getting it to 512.
And now I am looking into maybe a Mac Desktop for my next puter~!


----------



## Ambassador (May 13, 2008)

MePreach said:


> My computer is about 6 years old and I only use it for a couple of things I pastor a church full time and do some studying and research online. I am wanting to download video clips to play on a projector in our church these video clips only last a minute to five minutes thats about the biggest thing I ever do online on this computer other than the homestead forums.
> 
> My speakers connect to round mini-jacks
> Virus I just use the free AVG


Thanks, that is good info. I still need a little bit more though. Were you able to download Winamp and try that? The reason why I'm asking you about that is to rule in / out a hardware issue. If it still does it with another program, it might be hardware-related (although not 100% the case due to the following...)
Do you use anti-spyware programs? Do you defragment your hard drive regularly? These could be things that slow your computer's performance to a crawl and can cause such issues with the videos. I have to kind of doubt it according to the usage you said it gets, but it is always a good idea to defragment your hard drive and use anti-spyware programs regularly.

When did this issue start? You said you've had this computer for 6 years... did you just start playing video on it and noticed these issues, just started doing this on videos, or were you always playing videos on it and always having issues?

Also, if for any reason other than maintenance, I would certainly follow Nevada's advice for cleaning the inside of the computer. If possible, open your case with your computer on to check to see if all fans are rotating. Remember to check your graphics card fan (I don't remember there being a fan on that model, but I forget), processor fan, and your power supply fan.


----------



## pako (May 16, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> ...with my SMALL Amount of RAM and yes I know it is WAY too little but his darn dell it costs too much to add more of that special memory to this machine over 300 bucks of I want to go all the way p to One Gig. and 250 for just getting it to 512.!


RAM is one of the best values going today! Don't buy Dell's, buy from the manufacturer,
http://www.crucial.com
Crucial website will guide you through the selection of the correct RAM for your system...as long as you know your specs! For a system similar to what you've described, 1 GB is $44.00.



arabian knight said:


> And now I am looking into maybe a Mac Desktop for my next puter~!


Same advice for the Mac---get the least RAM possible, then upgrade through Crucial! Go ahead, SPLURGE!!! You won't need any anti-virus/anti-malware programs on your Mac! Heaven!
I switched a year ago and I LOVE my Macs!!! Still have a dual boot, Vista/XP, system but what a PAIN!
--
Pat in MO


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I was using Crucial to purchase extra memory (RAM) for a large commercial s/w company for 5 years, and it's what IT requested. Much more for your money.

Angie


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Look, I know that memory is a bargain right now but I'm still not convinced that this is a memory issue. Let's wait for the dust bunny report before we recommend spending anything on new hardware.


----------



## pako (May 16, 2008)

Nevada said:


> ...Let's wait for the dust bunny report before we recommend spending anything on new hardware.


I addressed Dell's overinflated RAM prices mentioned by Arabian Knight.  

Audio/video troubleshooting:
Between each of these troubleshooting steps, test audio/video output by playing whatever has had problems recently. Frequently touch the metal case of the power supply to discharge static electricity.

While inside the case, blowing out the dust bunnies, inspect all cables for cracks or breakage caused by heat/age.

Ensure both video and audio cards are well seated, but first remove them one at a time, clean contacts with fresh pencil eraser, reseat card firmly. 

Reseat cables' connections to motherboard carefully---too much pressure can damage the motherboard.

Download & install most recent drivers:

http://us.creative.com/support/downloads/download.asp?MainCategory=1&nRegionFK=&nCountryFK=&nLanguageFK=&sOSName=Windows+XP&region=1&Product_Name=Audigy+2&Product_ID=149&modelnumber=&driverlang=1033&OS=10&drivertype=0&x=26&y=16
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_93.71_2.html
-- 
HTH,
Pat


----------



## MePreach (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, I have cleaned the computer, checked fans, made sure cards were seated, installed new dvd burner, defragmented, tried playing with different programs and still cracks and pops and video starts out fine then starts skipping forward. It started doing this about 3 months ago and I cannot think of any changes I made or installs I done it just seemed to start doing this with sound first then I noticed the video jumping forward later on! I had someone come over and look at it that knows more than me which isn't saying alot, but he said he would reformat it before buying sound and video cards. I have never done this and not sure I need to tackle that kind of project? I sure wish I could figure this thing out!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MePreach said:


> Well, I have cleaned the computer, checked fans, made sure cards were seated, installed new dvd burner, defragmented, tried playing with different programs and still cracks and pops and video starts out fine then starts skipping forward. It started doing this about 3 months ago and I cannot think of any changes I made or installs I done it just seemed to start doing this with sound first then I noticed the video jumping forward later on! I had someone come over and look at it that knows more than me which isn't saying alot, but he said he would reformat it before buying sound and video cards. I have never done this and not sure I need to tackle that kind of project? I sure wish I could figure this thing out!


I don't see how reformatting the hard drive would help your sound & video issues. If your fan heat sinks were clear (although you didn't really say, you only said you "checked") and the fans are turning then I think you can conclude that you have a hardware problem.

I'm suspecting your video adapter first. The reason I say that is that I think it's doubtful that a bad sound card could make the video skip forward, but a failing video card could easily cause interference in your sound card.

In looking up your video card hardware, it appears that your GeForce card is an AGP 8x interface card. That would mean it's sitting in a slot that doesn't look like the other slots, but correct me if I'm wrong.

If so, then this would be a good card for you without spending a bundle. It's pretty close to the specs for your current card.

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=R7000-64-DUAL&cat=VCD

At $23 plus shipping that's not bad, but you can check at your local computer store to see if you can't do better. But my guess is that they'll want you to spend $70-100 on a video adapter in a local store.


----------



## Ambassador (May 13, 2008)

MePreach said:


> Well, I have cleaned the computer, checked fans, made sure cards were seated, installed new dvd burner, defragmented, tried playing with different programs and still cracks and pops and video starts out fine then starts skipping forward. It started doing this about 3 months ago and I cannot think of any changes I made or installs I done it just seemed to start doing this with sound first then I noticed the video jumping forward later on! I had someone come over and look at it that knows more than me which isn't saying alot, but he said he would reformat it before buying sound and video cards. I have never done this and not sure I need to tackle that kind of project? I sure wish I could figure this thing out!


If you installed a bad piece of software, this could have caused the issue. It can be easily your video card like Nevada said, but it can be both.

If you want to save some money on a band-aid (at least until you figure you absolutely need one) you can try re-formatting. However, this requires some possible effort (depending on how much saved work you have on it), and requires the Operating System CD that came with the computer - or "recovery CD".

If you do decide to do a re-format, you also look at the possibility that it is in vain and you still need to purchase the new video card - which may or may not be in stock, or may or may not even work on your system correctly. With systems that age, they might say it is compatible, but until you get it on your system, you won't really know. That may be looking at it a little negative, but these are just possibilities you should be aware of because these things have happened to me.

So if you do want to go ahead with a system format, you have to back up all your work on the computer first. This could be done a number of ways... some of the easier ways are via external hard drives, or even the new DVD-burner you just got. Seeing as you don't have much GB of used up space on your hard drive, you could probably backup all the work using only a couple of discs.

When you are finished backing up the information, you have to turn off your computer after popping in the Operating System, or Recovery CD / DVD. You restart (and depending on your motherboard settings - which should be set by default unless you have tinkered with it), it will read and attempt to boot up via the dvd drive. It will give you instructions on what you want to do next. This is the tricky part, but sometimes it would say something like "recover", or "repair". Sometimes it may or may not tell you a description for each of your options if you mouse over it or click it.

Let me know which route you might want to try out. If you want, you can call me if you decide to go this way and I'll try to walk you through that, but I suppose we could cross that bridge when we get to it. Of course, this is supposing you have the recovery or OS CD/DVD, because sometimes it is hard keeping all that stuff together!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Ambassador said:


> If you do decide to do a re-format, you also look at the possibility that it is in vain and you still need to purchase the new video card - which may or may not be in stock, or may or may not even work on your system correctly. With systems that age, they might say it is compatible, but until you get it on your system, you won't really know. That may be looking at it a little negative


I'd say you're being more than negative. It's absurd to suggest this his generation of video adapter is difficult to find. It's an AGP 8x bus with 64 megs of memory. Geeks has a huge stock of cards in that generation, and before. Besides, any compatibility problems can be solved by simply going to a PCI video adapter.

Again, I don't believe that this is a software issue. Reformatting and reloading the operating system is a major undertaking, and will be extremely disruptive to his computer usage. I recommend pursuing the hardware route. I doubt that changing out both the video adapter and sound card will cost more than about $35 plus shipping, and I think the likelihood of success is much greater.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

pako said:


> RAM is one of the best values going today! Don't buy Dell's, buy from the manufacturer,
> http://www.crucial.com
> Crucial website will guide you through the selection of the correct RAM for your system...as long as you know your specs! For a system similar to what you've described, 1 GB is $44.00. Pat in MO


 I CAN'T get Memory for my Dell from ANY Manufacturer Other then Dell~!!! I have said that on here time and time again this machine has very Proprietary Memory. *RIMM Memory Modules* in this machine~!
And every time I look up what my machine takes I get THIS Message:
*"We currently don't sell any modules into this system." * And this was after I even had Crucial do a scan of my machine to tell me what I needed~!~!!

I have a model # 8250 2.3 gig chip with a 60 gig hard drive 256 of RAM 
and having RIMM with RDRAM Technology 
And that is why it is over 300 Bucks~! to upgrade this Dell to higher RAM~!


----------



## Ambassador (May 13, 2008)

Nevada said:


> I'd say you're being more than negative. It's absurd to suggest this his generation of video adapter is difficult to find. It's an AGP 8x bus with 64 megs of memory. Geeks has a huge stock of cards in that generation, and before. Besides, any compatibility problems can be solved by simply going to a PCI video adapter.


Listen Nevada, only because I have a different opinion than you about attaining this kind of older equipment doesn't make it absurd. Older video cards and equipment ARE difficult to find. It is either shown "in stock", but actually not in stock on some retailers due to them not updating their webpages. Then a month later after you put in your order, you're trying to figure out what happened with it, and call them up only for them to tell you "uh... sorry, we didn't have it in stock". Sometimes the parts that you are able to attain might not work, and sometimes they are packaged as new even when they are not. It is a risk or gamble to get these older parts. These parts are sitting on shelves or getting shifted and knocked around for 2+ years. It's not absurd to think that. I'm not saying that geeks or whatever website isn't reputable. I'm just saying that sometimes things happen. And even so...

Even if MePreach DOES get a brand new part easily, there are still potential compatibility issues. While it is LIKELY that it will work fine, there are possibilities that it might not. The computer that I had that was similar to his generation, I had gotten an Nvidia card for it and spent over 40 hours trying to fix it. I had to send it back and went with a Radeon. Please don't try to tell me that it doesn't happen, because it has happened to me.
What happens if he gets this part and his PSU is not able to provide enough power for it? Have you thought about that? Or what if the issue IS his PSU? Just keep throwing money at it until it gets fixed? I don't think it is absurd to present a different step in figuring out what's wrong.



> Again, I don't believe that this is a software issue. Reformatting and reloading the operating system is a major undertaking, and will be extremely disruptive to his computer usage. I recommend pursuing the hardware route. I doubt that changing out both the video adapter and sound card will cost more than about $35 plus shipping, and I think the likelihood of success is much greater.


I DO believe that you may be correct. All seems to indicate it is most likely a hardware issue. But only because *you* believe MePreach should go the expensive route first, doesn't mean I will believe that. *I* believe that it is possible that it might be a software issue. I'm going to assume that MePreach doesn't want to throw money at this thing trying to "figure out" what it is. I'm also assuming that one mistake of purchasing a part that is not responsible for the issue is enough for MePreach's budget.

If MePreach has the money and wants to throw it in there... more power to em, and I wish the best of luck! I'm just presenting different, less money consuming options. I'm giving the best opinion I can give under the circumstances and letting MePreach choose how he wants to go about it. But it is good to know different options and possible warnings about the situation.


----------



## MePreach (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice! I believe I am just gonna break down and buy a video and sound card as I am tired of working on this thing and see if that will fix it. I am afraid to reformat as I don't feel I'm that knowledgable about computers! I would like to ask if you could tell me what cards I need to buy that is compatible with my computer and where to order? Please keep it simple! THANKS


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MePreach said:


> I would like to ask if you could tell me what cards I need to buy that is compatible with my computer and where to order? Please keep it simple! THANKS


As I said earlier, I suspect that you won't find what you need locally at a fair price. They will likely sell you more than you need, so a video adapter and sound card will probably cost you in the neighborhood of $100 (for both cards combined) locally. They aren't really being unfair, it's just that local computer stores don't normally stock dated computer parts.

The video adapter I suggested above should work find for you, and it's only $23 plus shipping at Geeks.

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=R7000-64-DUAL&cat=VCD

Any sound card should be fine, as long as it supports full duplex. The full duplex feature prevents echo if you ever decide to use a VOIP service, such as Skype. Otherwise it doesn't really matter. Here's a 64-bit sound card that supports full duplex for $6.99 plus shipping.

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=CL-S4280-4&cat=SND

That keeps the project down to around $30 plus shipping. Please post back with your results. Good luck!


----------



## MePreach (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, I finally decided to reformat before buying video and sound card and it fixed my problem! I still don't know what was causing it? I Just wanted to say thanks for all the response and helping me with this problem :bow: This is a great forum


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MePreach said:


> Well, I finally decided to reformat before buying video and sound card and it fixed my problem! I still don't know what was causing it?


If that fixed it then it was most likely a communication port conflict. While reinstalling the operating system forced the sound and video cards to reassign their communication ports again, the same would have been accomplished with cards from different manufacturers, which you were going to order.

I'm happy it turned out the way it did, just as long as you didn't suffer more than $30 worth of disruption to your life by wiping out your hard drive.


----------



## Ambassador (May 13, 2008)

MePreach said:


> Well, I finally decided to reformat before buying video and sound card and it fixed my problem! I still don't know what was causing it? I Just wanted to say thanks for all the response and helping me with this problem :bow: This is a great forum


You're welcome. I'm glad you tried out the cheaper way and saved yourself a little bit of hard-earned loot. Formatting could be less painful at times, I hope that was the case for you. I'm glad everything worked out for you. Will you be returning the DVD-drive?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Ambassador said:


> I'm glad you tried out the cheaper way and saved yourself a little bit of hard-earned loot. Formatting could be less painful at times, I hope that was the case for you.


I still consider reformatting the hard drive a drastic way to resolve a communication port conflict. If I knew he was going to try that I would have suggested uninstalling and reinstalling the sound & video drivers first.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Don't you just HATE that? I was in the SAME deal....I quit using that machine...and switched to a different one...thats ridiculous paying those prices for ram!


arabian knight said:


> I CAN'T get Memory for my Dell from ANY Manufacturer Other then Dell~!!! I have said that on here time and time again this machine has very Proprietary Memory. *RIMM Memory Modules* in this machine~!
> And every time I look up what my machine takes I get THIS Message:
> *"We currently don't sell any modules into this system." * And this was after I even had Crucial do a scan of my machine to tell me what I needed~!~!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MePreach (Feb 19, 2007)

I am going to keep the burner its alot quiter than the old one! Reformatting in my opinion is worse than going to the dentist and having a root canal It took me two days alot of prayer, fasting and about forty phone calls! I don't know how you all do all this computer stuff but God Bless You! Well, I've gotta go I have about 400 more UPDATES to do!


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Do your speakers connect to a USB slot or do they connect with a little round mini-jack?
> 
> It sounds like you are having a problem with either your video adapter, sound card, or both. Since you have the video jumping problem I'm wondering about heat in your video processing chip. Have you opened your case and inspected your GeForce card for dust? That card probably has a forced draft fan than can may the heat sink with dust, causing it to overheat. Before closing the case power up the machine and verify that your cooling fan is turning.
> 
> While you're in there, check out your main processor fan too.


Nevada hit it. Clean the thing inside and don't forget the power supply fan gill. Then up date, or roll back your card drivers. Remember if you change drivers, get rid of the old ones before installing the new one.


----------

